# Opfs wide fork (based on the OPFS by Dgui)



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

*File Name*: Opfs wide fork (based on the OPFS by Dgui)

*File Submitter*: Island made</p >

*File Submitted*: 06 Jul 2020

*File Category*: Slingshots

To me the best pfs is the OPFS by Dgui. But I tend to shoot better with a bit of a fork, so all I did was extend the fork gap. Makes for a great shooter.

@urbanshooter was so kind to create this template!

Click here to download this file


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------

